
YouPorn launches personalized weekly video playlists powered by machine learning - myinnerbanjo
https://venturebeat.com/2018/09/25/youporn-launches-personalized-weekly-video-playlists-powered-by-machine-learning/
======
forgotpwd16
Relevant, SpankBang is using machine learning (a system named BangBrain) to
classify positions at scenes allowing you to skip to them. The training was
done by a CAPTCHA which showed various snapshots, on first visit, asking the
user to select what sexual position it was depicting. CAPTCHA isn't shown
anymore but screenshots can be found around.

